

Better visual searching in vim - ibotty
http://blog.devzero.com/2012/07/12/better-visual-searching-in-vim/

======
ibotty
one thing i always find missing in these tips is what these remaps replace.

here: in visual mode pressing * (or #) visual-selects until it finds the word
under the cursor.

i prefer the behavior presented here.

